# Christmas is coming and it's time to buy books



## tugga (17 December 2007)

My brother is looking at getting into the market.. he has a general knowledge of how things work, i was going to buy him a stack of books to get him on his way.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Synergy (17 December 2007)

*Re: Christmas is coming and its time to buy books*

I decided to ask for books for Christmas. Makes everyone elses job easy (assuming they can find the books)

After doing a bit of looking around on a couple of forums i've decided to go with the following list. These just seemed to be ones that people found very good reading and relate to what i'm looking to do.

Trade your way to financial freedom - Van Tharp (good general reading)

Trading in the zone  -  Mark Douglas (get your mind ready for trading)

Adaptive Analysis  -  Nick Radge

Trading Systems and methods - 4th edition - Perry Kaufman

Design, Testing and Optimisation - Robert Pardo

Obviously they are leaning towards system development but may be of use to you.


----------



## surfingman (17 December 2007)

*Re: Christmas is coming and its time to buy books*



Synergy said:


> I decided to ask for books for Christmas. Makes everyone elses job easy (assuming they can find the books)
> 
> After doing a bit of looking around on a couple of forums i've decided to go with the following list. These just seemed to be ones that people found very good reading and relate to what i'm looking to do.
> 
> ...




Recommended on this forum and a very good read, i am just about finished. Its a heavy read, but well worth it.

I also recommend:
Taming the Lion by Richard Farley 
Good for beginners and the more experienced with some common sense but very important points for trading.

On my buy list:
Fx Trading: An Australian Guide to Trading Foreign Exchange by Alex Douglas


----------



## tugga (18 December 2007)

*Re: Christmas is coming and its time to buy books*

sweet


----------



## ithatheekret (18 December 2007)

*Re: Christmas is coming and its time to buy books*

Don't forget Uncle Als memoirs , " How to create a bubble and grow a monster to burst it " .......


sorry couldn't help myself ..........


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 December 2007)

*Re: Christmas is coming and its time to buy books*

lol 
continuing the theme of books other than trading 
Women's Weekly have a green book about 12mm thick called "Big Summer Puzzle Book" - you can even win $65K worth of prizes , costs $7.95.  some interesting puzzles, plus of course lots of crosswords. 

$8 is about the limit for my gifts this year ( well, after last week )


----------



## tugga (18 December 2007)

*Re: Christmas is coming and its time to buy books*



2020hindsight said:


> lol
> continuing the theme of books other than trading
> Women's Weekly have a green book about 12mm thick called "Big Summer Puzzle Book" - you can even win $65K worth of prizes , costs $7.95.  some interesting puzzles, plus of course lots of crosswords.
> 
> $8 is about the limit for my gifts this year ( well, after last week )




hmmm


----------



## tugga (18 December 2007)

*Re: Christmas is coming and its time to buy books*

bump


----------

